# Making a chubby darter?



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Now that the ice season is coming closer it got me thinking about those jigging raps, vibees, and chubby darters. Has anyone tried making something similar to a chubby darter? For those that don't know what it is it is like a lipless crankbait with the eye hook in the center on top. It is meant to be jigged while icefishing. I was thinking of attempting to make one But wouldent know where to begin.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I've thought about trying some ice baits, but man, around here, they'd have to be pretty tiny. 

I fish Mosquito mostly, but maybe the bigger sizes would be effective on Pymatuning now that its producing some real hog walleyes.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

They've got a special on icefishingtoday.com. 3 for $10. Can you make them that cheap?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

When I bought Mine at Gander mtn. it was $7 a price. That is a great deal chaunc.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

It must be over because they are back to $7.50 a piece.


----------

